
No three-month course can teach you how to code  - equilibrium
http://qz.com/193896/no-three-month-course-can-teach-you-how-to-code/
======
mod_alec
This talks about the gap beyond the "Learn how to code" materials, but lighter
weight than a computer science degree.

I personally managed to fill this knowledge gap with the MOOCs, in
particularly Udacity/Coursera (Cryptographic, Basic data
structures/algorithms, ML).

That, and just building lots of stuff and seeing all the places where problems
can emerge.

~~~
jsun
I haven't done any programming since highschool (AP C++) and recently did a
self-guided online RoR course.

Simply put, I was frightened by how much I was forced to rely on my 10 year
old C++ programming abilities to understand the principals behind what this
online course was teaching me.

Someone without any programming experience would get more out of learning
principals of computer science with almost any language than a high level MVC
framework like rails - there's just too much magic that you'll never
understand.

